# Dam grass cutting???



## Dizzyrapper1505 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a JD d130
It's rained off and on today but when it stops it's sunny. And humid.
I'm having my 2 yr old bday party sunday and pressed for time. Was gonna cut it tonight with lights on but will be damp.
Good for me to mow or will I have problems with anything?
I would clean it the next day. We wash our tractors with water so I figured it would be ok. Just née insight. Thanks


----------



## Dizzyrapper1505 (Apr 21, 2016)

I do have lights and possibly it may shower again not too sure


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if you have a 3 spindle cutter deck and your grass is a little high, you will get cut grass balling under the deck and this will cause stalling of the cutters, you may need to do a double cut, arh!!, if your deck is a 2 spindle deck, the wet grass usually will clear a lot better, just depends on how hard you go into the grass, actually it is better to not mow wet grass if you don't have to.

all the best for your 2 year old's party


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It will also dull the blades quicker,but if you pull the discharge deflector up,it won't clog,as much.
Just be careful about sticks,etc.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Might try mowing one way than coming back other way just over1/4 of deck.


Have pleasant event.


----------



## Dizzyrapper1505 (Apr 21, 2016)

Everything went well. Thaks for feedback


----------

